# Yeast question ?????



## fivebk (Feb 18, 2009)

I just started my third batch of wine . It is a grape concentrate (concord) wine . I pitched the yeast yesterday (Montrachet). My question is this , today I have a light scent of rotten egg in my house . I think I read somewhere that this strain of yeast will put off that smell in primary fermentation and will fade away as the wine progresses. I would just like someone to verify that I am correct and that nothing FUNKY is going on !!! Fermentation seems to be going strong .

Thanks

BOB


----------



## Waldo (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't think it is the yeast fivebk. I think you have a hydrogen sulfide problem. I would recommend splash racking it a couple of times and see if that won't take care of it. Did you use sulfites ( campden tablets) in your recipe, yeast nutrient? If not that could be the cause of the problem too. Need a little more info to help figure out why it occoured but for now, try the splash racking and see if it goes away. may have to do it a couple of times


----------



## fivebk (Feb 18, 2009)

Waldo, 

It is a 3 gallon batch and I added 3 campden tabs and 3 teaspoons yeast nutrient


----------



## Wade E (Feb 18, 2009)

I would also add some energizer if you have it as this yeast is known to do this if sufficient nutrients are not available for the yeast. I also would stir this to help the yeast get some 02 in case it is starving and to help rid the wine of this smell. All in all you should be fine though.


----------



## fivebk (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks to all. I stirred and splashed it some and now don't have any unusual smells. I do not have any energizer but I added a little more yeast nutrient to it.

BOB


----------



## peaches9324 (Aug 27, 2009)

waldo just for my records what is a splash racking?
thanks


----------



## Wade E (Aug 27, 2009)

It is the act of not being gentle by using a racking hose and instead being very cruel with your wine and pouring it viciously from one vessel to another letting it splash and breath well as this will help get rid of off smells.


----------



## peaches9324 (Aug 27, 2009)

hey thanks wadethat's good to know!


----------



## grapeman (Aug 28, 2009)

It can also be done with the racking cane and tube. Just keep the end of the hose off the bottom of the receiving carboy so that when it transfers, ithe wine splashes when it hits. Don't worry about getting oxygen in it at that point. That helps drive off the odors now,


----------



## peaches9324 (Aug 28, 2009)

thanks appleman I will have this info if needed in future


----------



## JimCook (Aug 28, 2009)

Bob,


On a recent batch of wine that used RedStar Montrachet yeast for the first time, I noticed more H2S smell during fermentation than with the Lalvin products I had used. Lesaffre (the manufacturer of the yeast), doesn't show specifics like Lallemand does in regards to nutrient needs and H2S production, but the spec sheet did note the ability to ferment in nitrogen-poor environments. 


- Jim


----------



## fivebk (Aug 28, 2009)

Jim,

I added more nutrient to the primary and throughout the rest of the fermentation I had no more unusual smells. I have found that since I use RO water or softened water that if I add a little more nutrient and some energizer I have good fermentations and no funny smells.

BOB


----------



## JimCook (Aug 28, 2009)

Bob,


Sounds like you have some happy yeasties there. I look forward to you telling us how the wine turned out.


- Jim


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey Bob...


Did these smells go away?


I have some peach wine fermenting, and I am getting the same smells you described.


----------



## JimCook (Sep 20, 2009)

Goodfella,


Did you use Montrachet yeast as well?


- Jim


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 20, 2009)

I used cotes des blancs on one, and champagne yeast on the other. 






They both seemed to have the smell


----------



## fivebk (Sep 21, 2009)

After I added more nutrient and stirred the must well the smell went away. I have used extra nutrient and some energizer on every batch since and have not had those smells again.

BOB


----------

